# 'Tis better to have loved and lost, than never loved at all.



## Paco Dennis (Jul 26, 2021)

Posted by
u/wasthatlatin

"_After 20 years had to put Kitty down tonight. When my wife got sick and lost her job Kitty was there to keep her company. When my wife was in home hospice Kitty was constantly by her side. Then when my wife died she gave me a reason to go on. You did a good job, Kitty. Time for you to rest now._"







Lost Love


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jul 26, 2021)

u/wasthatlatin​My deepest condolences..Memories can be bitter-sweet. Gratitude for having had the experiences and sadness for life moving on. 
There is so much truth in your title _*Tis better to have loved and lost, than never loved at all.*
My heart goes out to you...I wish you well!_


----------



## Llynn (Jul 26, 2021)

Wonderfully written tribute to an exceptional feline.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2021)

My condolences on the loss of your hero cat. They are our fur babies. I still think of our cat Audra who had to be euthanized over 25 years ago. I still miss her, I still laugh about her antics. So my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved friend who helped you through so much over the years.


----------

